# Food Safety News - 03/28/2022 Representative demands answers from FDA about outbreak linked to infant formula



## daveomak.fs (Mar 28, 2022)

*Representative demands answers from FDA about outbreak linked to infant formula*
By Coral Beach on Mar 28, 2022 12:05 am
The chairman of a U.S. House subcommittee has demanded that the FDA provide Congress with an explanation of why it took so long to deal with an ongoing outbreak linked to infant formula. Democratic Rep. Raja Krishnamoorthi, chairman of the House Subcommittee on Economic and Consumer Policy, sent a letter to FDA Commissioner Dr. Robert... Continue Reading


*An individual prepares challenge to Montana’s Food Choice Act*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 28, 2022 12:03 am
A legal complaint is drafted challenging the constitutionality of Montana’s popular Local Food Choice Act, Food Safely News has learned. Montana’s Local Food Choice Act exempts homemade food producers from state licensure, permitting, certification, and labeling requirements ( Chap. 04 30). Jeff Havens, Senior Public Health Sanitarian and Registered Sanitarian since October 2012 for the... Continue Reading


*Australia considering U.S. firm’s processing aid application*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 28, 2022 12:02 am
Australian officials are seeking views on whether to allow a processing aid from a U.S. company to be used to reduce microorganisms in raw poultry. Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) has called for comment on the application made by Safe Foods, a company based in the United States, to permit the use of cetylpyridinium... Continue Reading


*FDA warns food firms about violations of import regulations*
By News Desk on Mar 28, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

